# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  जानिए बच्चों के दिल में छेद का कारण और इलाज

## Krishna

आइये जानते हैं  दिल में छेद का कारण और इसका इलाज

नवजात शिशुओं और नन्हें बच्चों में दिल की विकृत्ति/छेद जन्मजात रहते है जो कईयों में से किसी एक को ही होती है । इस बीमारी का अल्ट्रासाउंड के जरिए गर्भावास्था में ही पता चल जाता है । दिल में मासूम गुनगुनाहट है तो दिल सामान्य है। यदि बुदबुदाहट की मंद ध्वनि पैदा हो रही है तो दिल में कुछ गड़बड़ है। हृदय के दोनों हिस्सों के बीच कोई छेद हो तो सामान्य रुप से रक्त का प्रवाह अधिक दबाव वाली जगह से कम दबाव वाली जगह की और होना चाहिये अर्थात् रक्त का संचार बायें चेंबर से दाये चेंबर की तरफ होना चाहिये जिसे लेफ्ट टू राइट संट कहते है ।

----------


## Krishna

......................................

----------


## Krishna

हृदय के छेद के लक्षण :

----------


## Krishna

उत्तर- प्राय: दो तरह के नवजात शिशु/बच्चे हृदय रोगी (छेद) होते है। पहला- बच्चे में हृदय रोग होने पर नीला पड़ जाता है जिसमें शरीर और चेहरे के अलावा जीभ, नाखून और होंठ भी नीले हो जाते है जिससे बच्चा कई बार बेहोश हो जाता है ऐसे लक्ष्ण पाए जाते है । इस स्थिति में बच्चे को तुरन्त चिकित्सालय में ले जाना चाहिए। हृदय रोग विशेषज्ञ ऐसे बच्चों को पहले वर्ष में आपरेशन कराने की सलाह देते हैं । दूसरा- शिशु को दूध पीने में परेशानी, दूध पीते हुए पसीना या वजन कम होना और जल्दी थक जाना, बार-बार निमोनिया होना आदि लक्ष्ण पाए जाते है। चिकित्सक के परीक्षण के दौरान ऐसे हृदय में मरमर ध्वानि सुनाई देती है । दोनों परिस्थिति में छेद छोटे होने पर देर से पता चलता है । हृदय रोग विशेषज्ञ जाँचे करने के बाद यह डिसाइट करते हैं कि शिशु एंजोप्लास्टी से ठीक होगा या सर्जरी से। समय रहते इस बीमारी का इलाज किया जा सकता है

----------


## Krishna

............................इलाज..........  ................

----------


## Krishna

आधुनिक चिकित्सा टेक्नालॉजी में गर्भावस्था के 18 वे हफ्ते में फीटल ईको कार्डियोग्राम करके देखते है जिसमें हार्ट अल्ट्रासांऊड मशीने इस्तेमाल की जाती है । यदि कोई विकार पाया जाता है तो उसे इस बारे में परामर्श दे दिया जाता है । हृदय रोग विशेषज्ञ चिकित्सक नवजात बच्चे का मूत्र और रक्त का परीक्षण करवाने के साथ-साथ इकोकार्डियोग्राम, ईसीजी और चेस्ट के एक्सरे भी करते हैं ।एंजियोग्राफी से दिल के छेद का आकार, साइज और गहराई देखी जाती है । पूर्व में छेद ऊतकों के जरिए बंद किये जाते थे लेकिन वर्तमान में आधुनिकतम चिकित्सा तकनीकी में अब केथेटर के जरिए छेद को डिवाइस से बंद कर दिया जाता है। डिवाइस लगाने की प्रक्रिया एंजियोप्लाटी करने जैसी होती है । 

चिकित्सक द्वारा नवजात शिशु/बच्चे के परिवार को विशेष सावधानियाँ रखने को कहा जाता है । समय पर दवाईयाँ, खाद्य तरल पदार्थ, बिस्तर पर आराम, ज्यादा चलने-फिरने की मनाही आदि की सलाह दी जाती है।

----------

